# strikemaster LAZER XL-3000



## tnx3102

i'm new to the site and am trying to get some information. last season when i took out my auger i pulled on the cord to start it and the cord snapped! can someone insist me in getting it fixed without sending it in to the shop? i'm trying to get it fix as soon as i can so i can get out and do some ice fishing. by the way, has this happend to anyone else because this happened to me twice with two different types of strikemaster augers. also i would like to know how to tune the auger myself. i beleive i need to do somthing to the carb build up because when i start it to let it warm up it doesnt seem to want to stay on. i always have to prime it for a while to keep it running. any help on where to start would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## trippersrookieyear

Rewinding is not that tough but keeping the spring tension can be tricky. After retying the cord set it with a slip knot and wind the spring. get the recoil back in place and attatched. when you release the slip knot the spring tension releases and winds the new cord into the recoil. leave enough slack on thge end o tie you handle back in. If this happens to you a lot try using shorter pulls when starting. The cord wears and breaks when you bottom it out.

As for motor problems I'm not much help. My biggest suggestion would be to trade off on a Jiffy. Mine has run like a top for a decade now.


----------



## Chaws

Most people neglect their small 2 stroke motors at the end of their use season such as mowers and snow blowers and augers. More than likely, the carb had old fuel in the float bowls which then evaporated leaving a varnish on the internals of the carbs. Carbs work on very very small amounts of gas to push into the combustion chamber and even a small almost unknown covering of varnish could keep it from running properly. Bring it into a small engines shop and have them clean and tune the carb and it should run good as new.


----------



## dskinny

Much like an outboard motor, if you let gas sit in there it will fum things up. It may be as simple as a carb rebuild. I found this on another forum:

http://www.smallengines.cc

Tecumseh Rebuild Kit is #632933 Price $11.73
Tecumseh Gasket Kit is #632934 Price $18.34
S/H $ 5.75

They will NEED the Serial Number --
Parts listed is for my 1991-1992 model...
You may email them . [email protected]
Jiffy , Strikemaster -- same Powerheads!!!!

I have rebuilt the carb in my outboard. Trust me, it sounds harder than it is, but none the less it does require taking things apart and reassembling them. If you don't feel comfortable doing this I would take it into a shop.


----------



## ileddog

Yeah my friends and mine both had our pull cords snap. Easy fix. As for the motor , empty the gas every year. Run some satbill through in your last tank, and also I discovered to lessen the amount of oil mix in my gas. Instead of running 5oz to 1 gal. I starting running 3.5 to one gallon and it has run alot smoother since.


----------



## dskinny

I haven't played around with the oil mix in my gas. Would be interesting to see what effect it would have. I'm always wary of going to lean as some very bad things can happen. Glad to hear that you found a more optimum mix for your auger!


----------



## ileddog

Yeah I didnt play around with mixes because I didnt want an unwanted affect either. An ole timer led me on to this. He finally bought a new auger after his 80 year old one finally broke for good LOL. He spent the money to have a pro look at it cuz it had issues running smoothly, and the guy said that everything looked fine and that he believed it was the mix. He told him to not go under 3.5 cause it would plobably be hard on it. The JIFFY with the same powerhead only recomends 3.5 but the strike master was 5. The guy he took it to said they were the same motor and didnt understand why the one would run 3.5 but not the other.


----------



## dskinny

Well you do have a good point there in that the power heads are the same.

#1 rule, if an ole timer tells you something you had better be listening! I swear I have garnered more useful information from talking to ole timers over the years than you could shake the proverbial stick at. Good work.


----------

